# Sticky  Giveaways



## IGluIt4U

Are not allowed in the youth forum, unless they are adminstrated by a youth moderator. Please do not post items for sale or giveaway here. It is against the law to request personal information from a minor (under 21), including address information for shipping of items.

I am sorry that it is this way, but, it is for the protection of our youth, and since they are the future of archery, we're gonna protect them... :wink:

Thanks for your cooperation. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions or wish to help the youths.

Sticky...
Administrator


----------



## Bowhunter500

Sounds good! 

Thanx for the heads up!


----------



## **Frost Bite**

As much as I dislike having my dad make deals on here, it is all for the better!!!! I'm happy that AT is enforcing this because personal info. is a big thing... It can be viewed by lots of people if it is placed in a public post!!!!!


----------



## deerthumper3435

IGluIt4U said:


> Are not allowed in the youth forum, unless they are adminstrated by a youth moderator. Please do not post items for sale or giveaway here. It is against the law to request personal information from a minor (under 21), including address information for shipping of items.
> 
> I am sorry that it is this way, but, it is for the protection of our youth, and since they are the future of archery, we're gonna protect them... :wink:
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions or wish to help the youths.
> 
> Sticky...
> Administrator


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/darkbeer.gif
:darkbeer:

lol hi man


----------



## b18intega

i dont take handouts


----------



## jh's truth

*im just starting*

hey guys im a 16 year old just starting to shoot bows:fencing::fencing:


----------



## jh's truth

*bows*

what kind of bows do you guys shoot:usa2:


----------



## kegan

jh's truth said:


> what kind of bows do you guys shoot:usa2:


Post this as it's own thread. You'll get more repsonses.


----------



## deer-slayer308

i shoot a Bear Lightsout


----------



## ktyre

sounds good to me.


----------



## scotty624

IGluIt4U said:


> Are not allowed in the youth forum, unless they are adminstrated by a youth moderator. Please do not post items for sale or giveaway here. It is against the law to request personal information from a minor (under 21), including address information for shipping of items.
> 
> I am sorry that it is this way, but, it is for the protection of our youth, and since they are the future of archery, we're gonna protect them... :wink:
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions or wish to help the youths.
> 
> Sticky...
> Administrator


does this mean that we can't do the pse omen contest?!?


----------



## N7709K

Why is the age 21?


----------



## scotty624

N7709K said:


> Why is the age 21?


yeah, why is the age 21? shoudn't it be 18 since that's the legal age to be an adult?


----------



## N7709K

I sorta don't like the fact that minors can't use the classifieds. The reason I don't like it is because I can go to the local archery proshop and buy any of it. It is not like guns, where there is an age you have to be.


----------



## scotty624

N7709K said:


> I sorta don't like the fact that minors can't use the classifieds. The reason I don't like it is because I can go to the local archery proshop and buy any of it. It is not like guns, where there is an age you have to be.


most be nice, i go to a local dick's sporting goods (the only place to buy archery stuff any season around my area other than online) and you gotta have a parent with you to say "yes" but i can buy accessories without my parents, including broadheads, i don't get it.


----------



## Bowhunter500

N7709K said:


> I sorta don't like the fact that minors can't use the classifieds. The reason I don't like it is because I can go to the local archery proshop and *buy any of it*. It is not like guns, where there is an age you have to be.


Not legally. You have to be 18 to purchase a bow or broadheads... Both are considered weapons..


----------



## N7709K

I can buy both if I want, but I don't live in a city.


----------



## bcarrowflinger

heres what shoot


----------



## Stinger3G

Bowhunter500 said:


> Not legally. You have to be 18 to purchase a bow or broadheads... Both are considered weapons..


Ive bought broadheads at my pro shop by myself and im 16.


----------



## Wayne338

Sounds good!


----------

